# New carpet installed, cannot close pocket doors, ideas for getting clearance?



## checkin (May 29, 2009)

New berber carpet was installed in the house, 2 sliding pocket doors cannot be removed to cut bottoms of doors, they are adjusted to the max height up. Looking for a solution to get them to close without cutting up carpet.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The doors need to come off. You may have to remove some trim.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Berber isn't a high pile rug. 
Get hp laminate scrap, 6" x door width. Lay on carpet, slip under door, pull open.
Remove stops,remove door, cut down.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Take off the trim/door casing, remove the door and trim a little off of it.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo G said:


> The doors need to come off. You may have to remove some trim.


 
Right on . Best case scenario you should only have to remove 1 side of the casing and jamb . Should be the side where the door slides into . Worst case you may have to remove all the trim from one side of the door . Depends on how it was installed / trimmed out .

I'm assuming the doors were installed with a manufatured hardware kit like Johnson ect . Shouldn't be a big deal to do this .


good luck


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Have left a gap in the pad under the pocket doors. In some old houses they are really hard to remove.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I guess no one follows the installation instructions.
The header piece should be screwed in. removing the header piece will allow you to access the rolling clips and remove the door


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Use this...
Or take them down an cut the tops...reinstall hardware.....
should just pull off all trim on one side of door.....
we use trim nails.....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Gaboy said:


> Use this...
> Or take them down an cut the tops...reinstall hardware.....
> Stain grade no screws should just pull off we use trim nails.....


I am pretty sure that they solved this one nearly 4 years ago.


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Why do these post show up under my main page?


----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

If you want to save some time and not take everything apart, you could lay a scrap of flooring down on top of the carpet and cut the door with an oscillator. It may take a little while but at least you wont have to take anything apart.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

Kenny B said:


> If you want to save some time and not take everything apart, you could lay a scrap of flooring down on top of the carpet and cut the door with an oscillator. It may take a little while but at least you wont have to take anything apart.


Or a jamb saw


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Walk On Wood said:


> Or a jamb saw


I've done that a couple of times, in older homes, when it was too much of a hassle to remove/reinstall/repaint trim. Makes a mess though.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am pretty sure that they solved this one nearly 4 years ago.


I gotta start looking at dates too. That is too funny.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably getting ready to replace the carpet by now.


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

How did they get the carpet to go under the door in the first place?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

pdmig said:


> How did they get the carpet to go under the door in the first place?


Pocket door: door was in the wall


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

pdmig said:


> How did they get the carpet to go under the door in the first place?


That "wood stretcher" tool, has a reverse lever under the trigger.

You guys never seen that function? 

Or are all yours on back order?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's late. He's probably saying, did I really just ask that. We've all been there at least once.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not trying to pile on, just another sarcastic remark, from an a$$ in the industry.

Was hoping to see if anyone else received their board stretchers as to to do a review.

Mine sticks when it rains.


----------



## Walk On Wood (May 8, 2010)

66 Shelby said:


> I've done that a couple of times, in older homes, when it was too much of a hassle to remove/reinstall/repaint trim. Makes a mess though.


The newer Crains have a dust port.. With a sharp blade it can be be done w very minimal mess....

And yeah, funny when threads like this get revived. They probably sold the house years ago due to this blasted pocket door problem


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> It's late. He's probably saying, did I really just ask that. We've all been there at least once.


My apologies.

Didn't realize this was a zombie thread.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh... WOOD stretcher..... Geeze.. I thought it was a WOODY stretcher:sad:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Oh... WOOD stretcher..... Geeze.. I thought it was a WOODY stretcher:sad:


That's why you never got it.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Walk On Wood said:


> The newer Crains have a dust port.. With a sharp blade it can be be done w very minimal mess....


I don't have one of them fancy new ones. Mine are at least 16-17 years old.



Walk On Wood said:


> And yeah, funny when threads like this get revived. They probably sold the house years ago due to this blasted pocket door problem


Yeah, I noticed it's an older thread, but I just wanted to share my unlimited wisdom :jester: . Besides, all my paperwork is done, I'm drinking a beer, and I have tomorrow OFF :thumbup: :laughing: :clap:

Back to the grind on Thursday.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...ah...:biggrin:..see,that makes sense:thumbsup:


----------

